#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Литература по Аюрведе на английском языке.

## Вадим Асадулин

Seed Album of Some Medicinal Plants of India.
http://www.riddhionline.com/collecti...lants-of-india


ABOUT THE BOOK: The Look "Seed Album of Some Medicinal Plants of India" is a novel experiment - a deviation from the normal trend of focusing the leaves and flowers of a plant. The book not only depicts the morphological diversity and beauty of seeds but also assists in an instant identification of the plants through attractive photographs of seeds/fruits, physiological aspects suck as seed dormancy, germination, viability and propagation methods have also keen given due consideration for facilitating the cultivation which is a need of the hour in light of increasing awareness for and demand of medicinal plants so as to prevent their exhaustion from the nature and ultimately prevent their extinction, The genuineness of the drug and its sustained supply are also ensured. The medicinal uses of the plants are also described in this book. The plants are integral part of the human life and the seed is the most vital entity of the life cycle of a plant which has been given due importance in the present kook.
ABOUT THE AUTHOR: 
1. Anant Kumar Joshi is Seed Research Officer, National Seeds Project at Junagadh Agricultural University, Jamnagar, Gujarat, India. He received his Ph.D. in Experiment Biology (Plant Physiology) from Saurashtra University in 1984. His research and interest focus on seed physiology, medicinal plant cultivation, physiological and biochemical events r relation to productivity and environmental stresses. He has more than two dozen of papers to his credit, published in the journals of national and international repute, apart from many presentations in symposia and seminars. He received four times the Hari Om Ashram Prerit Bhai Kaka awards for the best papers published in the disciplines of Botany and Agricultural Sciences, and the best paper presentation award in a National Symposium recently in 2005. He has been a resource person in many training and orientation programmes including the one for "Promotion of Cultivation of Medicinal and Aromatic Plants" sponsored by National Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development (NABARD) where he delivered a lecture on "Role of Biotechnology in Medicinal Plants." He is a renowned scientist and a born teacher.
2. Sanket K. Joshi is lecturer (Medicinal Plants Cultivation) at Institute of Ayurvedic Medicinal Plant Sciences, Gujarat Ayurved University, Jamnagar, Gujarat, India. He received his M.Sc. (Agri.) in Horticulture from Gujarat Agricultural University, Junagadh in 2000. He has a rich experience of teaching medicinal plants cultivation for five years. He has attended a number of national and international seminars and workshops pertaining to medicinal plants cultivation. He has also acted as a resource person in training and orientation programme for promotion of cultivation of medicinal and aromatic plants sponsored by National Bank for Agriculture and Rural Development (NABARD). He also co-guided six students of M.Sc. (Medicinal Plants) for their dissertation in medicinal plants cultivation.
3. Tarun Prajapati, is M.Sc. in medicinal plants from Gujarat Ayurveda University, Jamnagar (Gujarat, India) and specialized on various aspects such as Ayurveda, Vrikshayurveda, Cultivation of medicinal plants, pre and post harvesting technologies, quality control, ethno medicine, rainwater harvesting system, organic farming etc. Mr. Prajapati is well known author of various awarded books on Medicinal Plants. He is the chief editor of a monthly magazine "AMALTAS". Mr. Prajapati delivered the lectures in many international and national seminars and workshops on the above aspects. Mr. Prajapati is the founder and Chief Executive Officer of the "Cultivator Natural Products"; A worldwide leading company in the cultivation and export of organic certified herbs. Mr. Prajapati is also the founder trustee of "Asian Medicinal Plants & Health Care Trust".
CONTENTS: 
    A. Foreword
    B. Introductory Remark
    C. Preface
    D. Acknowledgement
1. Abelmoschns moschatus Medic
2. Abroma augnsta Linn
3. Abrus precatorius Linn
4. Abutilon glaucum Sw
5. Abutilon indicum (Linn.) Sw
6. Acacia arabica Willd
7. Acacia catechu (Roxb.) Willd
8. Acacia chundra Willd
9. Acacia concinna DC
10. Acacia leucophloea Willd
11. Acacia pennata (Linn.) Willd
12. Acacia Senegal Willd
13. Acalypha indica Linn
14. Achyranthes aspera Linn
15. Aconitumfalconeri Stapf
16. Aconitum heterophyllum Wall
17. Adenanthera pavonina Linn
18. Adhathoda vasica Nees
19. Aegle marmelos Corr
20. Ailanthus malabarica DC
21. Alangium salviifolium (Linn, f.) Wang.
22. Albizia lebbek (L.) Benth
23. Albizia procera Benth
24. Allium cepa Linn
25. Allium sativum Linn
26. Aloe barbadensis Mill
27. Amomum subulatum Roxb
28. Anacardium occidentale Linn
29. Andrographis paniculata Nees
30. Anethum graveolens Linn
31. Anethum sowa Kurz
32. Anisomeles malabarica R. Br
33. Annona reticulata Linn
34. Annona squamosa Linn
35. Anthocephalus cadamba Miq
36. Arachis hypogaea Linn
37. Areca catechu Linn
38. Argemone mexicana Linn
39. Argyreia speciosa (L. f.) Sweet
40. Aristolochia bracteata Retz
41. Asparagus officinalis Linn
42. Asparagus racemosus Willd
43. Asteracantha longifolia Nees
44. Averrhoa carambola Linn
45. Barleria prionitis Linn
46. Bauhaniapurpurea Linn
47. Bauhinia racemosa Lam
48. Bauhinia variegata Linn
49. Biophytum sensitivum (Linn.) DC
50. Bixa orellana Linn
51. Boerhaa via diffusa Linn
52. Bombax ceiba Linn
53. Brassica campestris Linn
54. Brassica nigra (Linn.) Koch
55. Bryonia laciniosa Linn.
56. Butea monosperma (Lam.) Kuntze 
57. Caesalpinia bonduc (Linn.) Roxb
58. Cajanus indicus Spreng
59. Callistemon lanceolatus DC
60. Calophyllum inophyllum Linn
61. Calotropis gigantea (Linn.) R. Br
62. Calotropisprocera (Ait.) R.Br
63. Canna indica Linn
64. Cannabis sativa Linn
65. Capsicum annuum Linn
66. Cardiospermum halicacabum Linn
67. Carica papaya Linn
68. Carum carvi Linn.
69. Carum copticum Hiern
70. Cassia absus Linn
71. Cassia alata Linn
72. Cassia angustifolia Vahl
73. Cassia auriculata Linn
74. Cassia fistula Linn
75. Cassia nodosa (Buch-Ham.) Ex. Roxb
76. Cassia obovata Collad
77. Cassia occidentalis Linn
78. Cassia sophera Linn
79. Cassia tora Linn
80. Catharanthus roseus G. Don
81. Celastrus paniculatus Willd
82. Celosia cristata Linn
83. Centella asiatica Linn
84. Chasalia curviflora Thw
85. Chlorophytum borivillianum Santapau Fernandes
86. Chlorophytum tuberosum (Roxb.) Baker
87. Cicca acida Linn
88. Citrullus colocynthis Schrad
89. Citrus limon (Linn.) Burm
90. Citrus medica Linn
91. Cleome gynandra Linn
92. Cleome viscosa Linn
93. Clerodendrum phlomidis Linn. F
94. Clitoria ternatea Linn
95. Coccinia grandis (Linn.) Voight
96. Cocculus hirsutus (Linn.) Diels
97. Coffea arabica Linn
98. Coix lacryma-jobi Linn
99. Commiphora wightii (Arn.) Bhandari
100. Coptis teeta Wall
101. Corchorus depressus (Linn.) Christensen
102. Corchorus olitorius Linn
103. Cordia rothii Roem. & Schult
104. Coriandrum sativum Linn
105. Costus speciosus (Koenig) Sm
106. Croton bonplandianum Baill
107. Croton tiglium Linn.
108. Cryptostegia grandiflora (Roxb.) R.Br. ex Lindl
109. Cucumis melo Linn
110. Cucumis sativus Linn
111. Cucurbita maxima Duch
112. Cuminum cyminum Linn
113. Cuscuta reflexa Roxb
114. Cycas circinalis Linn
115. Daemia externa R.Br
116. Dalbergia sissoo Roxb
117. Datura innoxia Mill
118. Datura metel Linn
119. Datura stramonium Linn
120. Desmodium gangeticum DC
121. Dioscorea deltoidea Wall
122. Dolichos biflorus Linn
123. Eclipta alba (Linn.) Hassk
124. Elaeocarpus sphaericus (Gaertn.) K. Schum
125. Elettaria cardamomum Maton
126. Embelia ribes Burm. f
127. Embelia robusta C. B. Clarke, non Roxb
128. Emblica officinalis Gaertn
129. Eucalyptus globulus Labill
130. Evovulus alsinoides Linn
131. Fagonia cretica Linn
132. Ficus bengalensis Linn
133. Ficus carica Linn
134. Foeniculum vulgare Mill
135. Garcinia indica Choisy
136. Gardenia gummifera Linn, f
137. Gloriosa superb a Linn
138. Glycine max Merrill
139. Gmelina arborea Roxb
140. Gossypium herbaceum Linn
141. Greiuia tenax Forsk
142. Grewia villosa Willd
143. Guazuma tomentosa Kunth
144. Helicteres isora Linn
145. Hemidesmus indicus R. Br
146. Hiptage benghalensis Kurz
147. Holarrhena antidysenterica (Linn.) "Wall
148. Holoptelea integrifolia (Roxb.) Planch
149. Hydnocarpus kurzii (King) Warb
150. Hydnocarpus laurifolia (Dennst.) Sleumer
151. Hypericum perforatum Linn
152. Illicium anisatum Linn
153. Indigofera enneaphylla Linn
154. Indigofera oblongifolia Forsk
155. Indigofera tinctoria Linn
156. Inula racemosa Hook.f
157. Ipomoea eriocarpa R.Br
158. Ixora coccinea Linn
159. fatropha curcas Linn
160. Jatropha midtifida Linn
161. Juniperus communis Linn
162. Lantana camara Linn
163. Laivsonia inermis Linn
164. Lepidium sativum Linn
165. leucas aspera Spreng
166. Linum usitatissimum Linn
167. Luffa acutangula (Linn.) Roxb
168. luffa amara Roxb
169. luffa echinata Roxb
170. Maerua areneria Hosk. F. & Th
171. Mallotusphilippensis (Lam.) Muell. Arg
172. Manihot utilissima Pohl
173. Manilkara zapota Linn
174. Martynia annua Linn
175. Melia azadirachta Linn
176. Melia azedarach Linn
177. Merremia aegyptia Linn
178. Mimosa pudica Linn
179. Mimusops elengi Linn
180. Momordica charantia Linn
181. Moringa concanensis Nimmo
182. Moringa oleifera Lam
183. Mucunapruriens Baker, non DC
184. Myristica fragrans Houtt
185. Myristica malabarica Lam
186. Mytragyna parvifolia Korth
187. Nardostachys jatamansi DC
188. Nerium indicum Mill.
189. Nicotiana tabacum Linn
190. Nyctanthes arbor-tristis Linn
191. Ocimum americanum Linn
192. Ocimum basilicum Linn
193. Ocimum gratissimum Linn
194. Ocimum sanctum Linn
195. Operculina turpethum (Linn.) Silva Manso
196. Oroxylum indicum Vent
197. Papaver somniferum Linn
198. Pedalium murex Linn
199. Pentatropis spiralis Decne
200. Peristropbe bicalyculata Nees
201. Phaseolus mungo Linn
202. Phoenix pusilla Gaertn
203. Phoenix sylvestris Roxb
204. Phyllanthus maderaspatensis Linn
205. Phyllanthus niruri Hook. f
206. Picrorhiza kurroa Royle ex Benth
207. Piper logum Linn
208. Piper nigrum Linn
209. Plantago ovata Forsk
210. Pluchea lanceolata C.B. Clarke
211. Plumbago zeylanica Linn
212. Polyalthia longifolia Thw
213. Polygonatum verticillatum All
214. Pongamiapinnata Pierre
215. Premna serratifolia Linn
216. Pseudarthria viscida W. & A
217. Psidium guajava Linn
218. Psoralea corylifolia Linn
219. Putranjiva roxburghii Wall
220. Quercus infectoria Olivier
221. Randia dumetorum Poir
222. Raphanus sativus Linn
223. Rauvolfia serpentina (L.) Benth. ex Kurz
224. Rauvolfia tetraphylla Linn
225. Rheum emodi Wall
226. Rhynchosia minima DC
227. Ricinus communis Linn
228. Rivea hypocrateriformis Choisy
229. Rubia cordifolia Linn.
230. Ruta graveolens Linn
231. Salvadora oleoides Decne
232. Salvadora persica Linn
233. Santalum album Linn
234. Sapindus laurifolius Vahl
235. Saraca indica Linn.
236. Saussurea lappa C.B. Clarke
237. Semecarpus anacardium Linn. f
238. Sesamum indicum Linn
239. Sesbania grandiflora Pers
240. Sida cordifolia Linn
241. Silybum marianum Gaertn
242. Simmodsia chinensis (Link) C. Schneider
243. Solanum indicum Linn
244. Solanum melongena Linn
245. Solanum xanthocarpum Schrad. & Wendl
246. Sorghum bicolor (Linn.) Moench
247. Sphaeranthus indicus Linn
248. Spilanthes calva DC
249. Sterculia foetida Linn
250. Strychnos nux-vomica Linn
251. Strychnos potatorum Linn
252. Swertia chirata Buch.-Ham
253. Syzygium cuminii Linn
254. Tamarindus indica Linn
255. Tectona grandis Linn. F
256. Tephrosiapurpurea (Linn.) Pers
257. Teramnus labialis Spreng
258. Terminalia arjuna W. & A
259. Terminalia bellirica Roxb
260. Terminalia chebula Retz
261. Thespesia populnea Soland. ex Correa
262. Thevetia neriifolia Juss
263. Tinospora Cordifolia (Willd.) Miers ex Hook.f. & Thorns
264. Tribulus terrestris Linn
265. Trigonella foenum-graecwn Linn
266. Triumfetta rhomboidea Jacq
267. Urginea indica Kunth
268. Vernonia cinerea Less
269. Vitex negundo Linn
270. Vitis vinifera Linn
271. Withania coagidans Dunal
272. Widiania somnifera Dunal
273. Wrightia tinctoria R. Br
274. Zizip bus glabrata Weyne
275. Ziziphus mauritiana Lam
276. Ziziphus mmimularia (Burm. f.) Wight & Arn
    E. References 
    F. Search Index
        a. Botanical Name
        b. English Name
        c. Sanskrit Name
        d. Hindi Name

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

*Prime Ayurvedic Plant Drugs A Modern Scientific Appraisal (Second Edition).*


http://www.riddhionline.com/collecti...second-edition

ABOUT THE BOOK: In the early development of modern medicine, biologically active compounds from higher plants played a vital role in providing medicines to combat pain and disease, and most of these were culled from plants traditionally used for that purpose in one culture or another. Even now, search for bioactive molecules from nature (plants, animals, microflora) continues to play an important role in fashioning new therapeutic agents. Besides, in the last three decades or so, a new trend in the preparation and marketing of drugs based on medicinal plants has become increasingly important in several European countries. These preparations, labelled herbal drugs or phytomedicines are carefully standardized, and their efficacy and safety for a specific application demonstrated, and are dispensed just like the allopathic preparations.
Additionally, in several countries traditional medicine is still in vogue, and in fact, has been gaining more acceptability for treatment of chronic ailments. This is especially true for countries like India and China, which have a long tradition of fairly well-organized traditional therapy.
With this background, it is not surprising to see a renascence in the exploration of medicinal plants by more incisive modern techniques of chemical and biological sciences, available now. Traditional Ayurvedic therapeutic formulations draw on an impressive array of plants, and several of these had attracted the attention of investigators from mid-1950s, and highly significant amount of research results have been published in various peer-reviewed international journals. Though, several books on Ayurvedic plant drugs have been published, there was not a single cogent one, aimed primarily at evaluation of therapeutic claims in the present-day context. This void motivated the present author to write and get published 'Prime Ayurvedic Plant Drugs' in 2006. Since then, highly meaningful new research results covering these and a few additional Ayurvedic medicinal plants have been published. This necessitated the publication of an updated Second Edition of this book.
In this revised and enlarged edition, not only highlights of new medicinally valuable information that emerged since 2005, has been incorporated, but 14 new prime Ayurvedic plant drugs, which attracted the attention of research workers, have also been included. Besides updating other sections, including the General Introduction, another Annexure (no. 4) covering Plant-wise Activities, has been added. Both Annexures 3 and 4 depict medicinal/therapeutic activities confirmed by modern scientific methods, and in both of these, clinical confirmation has been highlighted (green print).
ABOUT THE AUTHOR: Sukh Dev is an organic chemist who worked for his Ph.D. and D.Sc. degrees at the Indian Institute of Science (I.I.Sc.), Bangalore. He served as a lecturer at the I.I.Sc., and later for one year as Research Associate at the University of Illinois, Urbana (USA), before taking over as Head of the Division of Organic Chemistry Chemistry (Natural Products) at the National Chemical Laboratory, Pune in 1960. In 1974 he shifted to the newly created Malti-Chem Research Centre, Nandesari, Vadodara, as its Research Director. In 1989 he moved to the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), New Delhi as INSA Research Professor, from where he retired in 1994. He has been a visiting Professor at the Steven Institute of Technology, Hoboken, New Jersey, at the University of Georgia, Athens, and at the University of Oklahoma, Norman. After his retirement from IIT, he has been a visiting Professor (until 2010) at the Centre for Biomedical Research, University of Delhi. He has been an invited speaker at several international conferences, symposia, and universities and research institutes all over the world. He is the recipient of several national awards including the S.S. Bhatnagar Memorial Award, the American Chemical Society's Ernest Guenther Award, and the Third World Academy of Sciences Award in Chemistry. He was elected President of the Indian Chemical Society (1978-79), and in 1987 President of the Organic Chemistry Division of the International Union of Pure and Applied Chemistry for the term 1987-89.
His research interests include natural products chemistry, especially biologically active compounds, organic synthesis, and new technology development. He has over 450 publications including 55 patents. He has authored 10 books, and has contributed chapters to several other books.

Comments of Professor E.J. Corey, Nobel Laureate, Department of Chemistry, Harvard University, Cambridge, Mass (USA) on the First Edition of the Book: Prime Ayurvedic Plant Drugs
This book represents an unsurpassed resource in the English language on Indian medicines, the plants that produce them and the currently known organic compounds that occur therein. It is beautifully organized and written in an admirably succinct and clear style. But beyond that, it is visually beautiful because of the outstanding color photographs of each plant and the extreme care that has been taken with the layout, chemical formulae and printing. It is an elegant and esthetically pleasing volume from page one to the end, page 500.
Professor Sukh Dev, one of the giants in Indian chemistry of the twentieth century, deserves much credit for the prodigious effort and high scholarship that went into the creation of this admirable work. He has fused the works of Ayurvedic folk medicine with modern pharmacology, botany and chemistry in a singularly effective way.
I expect that this book will prove to be of value for a long time and that it may sow the seeds for future advances in medicinal science. I am reminded of Professor Sukh Dev's last major work, a two-volume opus on the triterpene class of complex naturally occurring organic molecules which towers over every other book in the field, as it will for a long time. I congratulate him on his sustained contributions to the scientific literature, including not least, "A Selection of Prime Ayurvedic Plant Drugs, Ancient-Modern Concordance."
- E. J. Corey July 2006
CONTENTS: 
Section I: General Introduction
Section II: Monographs 
    1. Abies spectabilis 
    2. Acacia catechu 
    3. Achyranthes aspera 
    4. Acorus calamus 
    5. Adhatoda zeylanica 
    6. Aegle marmelos 
    7. Aloe vera 
    8. Alpinia galanga 
    9. Alstonia scholaris 
    10. Andrographis paniculata 
    11. Argyreia nervosa 
    12. Asparagus adscendens 
    13. Asparagus racemosus 
    14. Azadirachta indica 
    15. Bacopa monnieri 
    16. Barleria prionitis 
    17. Benincasa hispida 
    18. Berberis aristata 
    19. Bergenia ciliata 
    20. Boerhavia diffusa 
    21. Bombax ceiba 
    22. Boswellia serrata 
    23. Butea monosperma 
    24. Caesalpinia bonduc
    25. Calotropis procera 
    26. Cannabis sativa 
    27. Carum carvi 
    28. Cassia absus 
    29. Cassia angustifolia 
    30. Cassia fistula 
    31. Cassia tora 
    32. Cedrus deodara 
    33. Celastrus paniculatus
    34. Centella asiatica 
    35. Cissus quadrangularis
    36. Clitoria ternatea 
    37. Coccinia grandis 
    38. Commiphora wightii
    39. Convolvulus microphyllus
    40. Costus speciosus 
    41. Crataeva nurvala
    42. Crocus sativus 
    43. Cuminum cyminum
    44. Curculigo orchioides
    45. Curcuma longa 
    46. Curcuma zedoaria
    47. Cyperus rotundus
    48. Desmodium gangeticum
    49. Eclipta alba 
    50. Embelia ribes 
    51. Emblica officinalis
    52. Eugenia jambolana
    53. Ficus bengalensis
    54. Fumaria indica 
    55. Garcinia morella 
    56. Glycyrrhiza glabra
    57. Gymnema sylvestre
    58. Hedychium spicatum 
    59. Hemidesmus indicus 
    60. Holarrhena antidysenterica
    61. Hygrophila auriculata 
    62. Inula racemosa 
    63. Lawsonia inermis 
    64. Leptadenia reticulata 
    65. Leucas aspera 
    66. Litsea glutinosa 
    67. Mallotus philippensis 
    68. Mangifera indica 
    69. Momordica charantia
    70. Moringa oleifera 
    71. Mucuna pruriens 
    72. Nardostachys jatamansi
    73. Nelumbo nucifera 
    74. Nigella sativa 
    75. Ocimum sanctum 
    76. Phyllanthus fraternus
    77. Picrorhiza kurroa 
    78. Piper longum 
    79. Pluchea lanceolata 
    80. Plumbago zeylanica 
    81. Psoralea corylifolia 
    82. Pterocarpus marsupium
    83. Pueraria tuberosa 
    84. Punica granatum 
    85. Rauvolfia serpentina
    86. Rubia cordifolia 
    87. Salacia prinoides 
    88. Santalum album 
    89. Saussurea lappa 
    90. Semecarpus anacardium
    91. Sida cordifolia 
    92. Swertia chirayita 
    93. Terminalia arjuna 
    94. Terminalia bellirica 
    95. Terminalia chebula 
    96. Tinospora cordifolia 
    97. Tribulus terrestris 
    98. Trigonella foenum-gracecum 
    99. Valeriana jatamansi 
    100. Vitex negundo 
    101. Withania somnifera 
    102. Zingiber officinale 
    103. Zingiber zerumbet 
Section III: Annexures 
    Annexure I. Glossary of Botanical Terms 
    Annexure 2. Glossary of Medical and Biochemical Terms
    Annexure 3. Activity-wise Plant Listing 
    Annexure 4. Plant-wise Activities 
Indexes 
    Index-1. Botanical Names 
    Index-2. Ayurvedic Plant Names 
    Index-3. Biologically Active Chemical Compounds

----------


## Kit

А сканы будут?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (17.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Сканы бывают на специальных сайтах. Я вообще-то собрался эти книги купить. Напишите через месячишко, а вообще у меня масса литературы на разных языках, давайте меняться.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....medical+plants

----------

Kit (18.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Сканы бывают на специальных сайтах. Я вообще-то собрался эти книги купить. Напишите через месячишко, а вообще у меня масса литературы на разных языках, давайте меняться.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....medical+plants


Не могли бы вы привести примеры таких сайтов?
Я бы и хотел иметь в пользовании пару хороших книг по травам (особенно по произрастающим в России и в восточной Европе) а формате аюрведы,
с подробными выкладками по всем параметрам и рецептами. Вот только боюсь мне нечего вам предложить именно на обмен. Из англоязычного у меня есть скан книги AYURVEDA a Life of Balance, но вряд ли такой ликбез будет вам интересен...

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Что-то не понял насчет трав, древесина орлинного дерева или жженый кальцит - совсем не трава. Я начинал подобную тему, про интродукцию тропических рецептов, но она умерла. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16802&page=3
Если интересно, продолжим. А на английском книга заинтересовала, на русском у меня есть. Как всегда, переводы пестрят просторечными словами.

----------

Kit (18.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Что-то не понял насчет трав, древесина орлинного дерева или жженый кальцит - совсем не трава. Я начинал подобную тему, про интродукцию тропических рецептов, но она умерла. 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16802&page=3
> Если интересно, продолжим. А на английском книга заинтересовала, на русском у меня есть. Как всегда, переводы пестрят просторечными словами.


Вышеприведенные вами две книги о растениях в Аюрведе, не так ли? Травами я просто обозначил все растительные компоненты (стебли, листья, соцветия, семена, корни, кора...). Вот такие книги с аюрведическим описанием и использованием растений мне бы пригодились. Было бы очень хорошо, найти такую книгу где описываются растения произрастающие в России и в восточной Европе именно а аюрведическом ключе.
О, AYURVEDA a Life of Balance выходила на русском? Скажите, какое она носит название в переводе?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вышеприведенные вами две книги о растениях в Аюрведе, не так ли? Травами я просто обозначил все растительные компоненты (стебли, листья, соцветия, семена, корни, кора...). Вот такие книги с аюрведическим описанием и использованием растений мне бы пригодились. Было бы очень хорошо, найти такую книгу где описываются растения произрастающие в России и в восточной Европе именно а аюрведическом ключе.
> О, AYURVEDA a Life of Balance выходила на русском? Скажите, какое она носит название в переводе?


Похоже, я немного загнул. На русском языке этой книги не нашел. Не думаю, что рецепты Аюрведы из-за разницы климата можно напрямую переносить на российскую флору. Более оптимальным является бурятский вариант интродукции, что я пытался продемонстрировать по ссылке выше. 
Для теплых регионов России, труд армянского врача Амирдовлата Амасиаци, переведенный на русский язык, м. б. и будет оптимальным учебником по местному сырью.

----------

Kit (18.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Похоже, я немного загнул. На русском языке этой книги не нашел. Не думаю, что рецепты Аюрведы из-за разницы климата можно напрямую переносить на российскую флору. Более оптимальным является бурятский вариант интродукции, что я пытался продемонстрировать по ссылке выше. 
> Для теплых регионов России, труд армянского врача Амирдовлата Амасиаци, переведенный на русский язык, м. б. и будет оптимальным учебником по местному сырью.


Вы сами приводили цитату Геше Ринчен Тензин: _Тибетская традиция распространилась в разных местах, и умные врачи, имеющие хорошее образование, смогут подобрать те или иные травы на своей территории. Ведь территория огромная...Растения...Нет ничего на земле не являющимся лекарством. По этой причине можно подобрать подобного рода, по действиям, по виду, по свойствам, по вкусу, запаху и так далее. Каждый человек, проживающий на той или иной определенной территории может и обязан использовать те растения, которые произрастают на его территории. И вот умные врачи вполне реально могут найти заменители этих тибетских растений._ 
На прямую конечно не стоит переносить но знать об аналогах, и самое главное об их свойства в контексте аюрведы, вот что важно. У меня например нет возможности достать Арджуна или Бибхатаки, или отдельно плоды Амлы, но зато есть очень большой выбор Байкальских и Кавказских трав, а также трав средней полосы России.
Да, мне были бы очень интересны бурятские варианты интродукции. Нет ли книг или обширных статей по этому поводу? 
Вашу тему я прочел, жаль что никому это не было интересно, но чего вы хотели, это же БФ, практические и прикладные вопросы тут мало кого интересуют.
Понимаете, книг по европейскому(Российскому) травничеству и лекарственным растениям довольно много (и у меня есть некоторые из них), но именно в контексте Аюрведы/Тиб.медицины описаний нет.
Спасибо за Амирдовлата Амасиаци! Пойду искать.

P.S. На каком-то форуме прочел, что из Бурятских источников известно следующее: _Трипхалу можно заменить плодами красной рябины, боярышника и диких яблок._ Как вы считаете насколько это будет верно?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (18.11.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В той теме, где Вы нашли цитату есть ссылки на другие форумы, там найдете мои ответы на свои вопросы. Здесь и, правда, ни кому это не интересно, я искал помощи в переводах. Кстати, как у Вас с языками?

----------

Kit (18.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

> В той теме, где Вы нашли цитату есть ссылки на другие форумы, там найдете мои ответы на свои вопросы. Здесь и, правда, ни кому это не интересно, я искал помощи в переводах. Кстати, как у Вас с языками?


Английский и Русский. Хорошо почитаю.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Бурятская Медицина:
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=50026.0
Эту тему веду я, там ссылки на всю доступную литературу (с картинками!).

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

У меня есть эти книги, заказывал в Индии, пришли за неделю!
International Encyclopaedia of Medicinal Plants Volume 1 to 18: 

http://www.thebooksplanet.in/collect...volume-1-to-18

----------

